# Layout, cutlist, plans software



## Havasumatt (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey there fellas! Was wondering if anyone uses layout software? Seems it would save alot of time and wood. I usually stare at a sheet for a while tryin to find the least amount of cut off. Seen a few programs but they're not cheap at all. Any info on cheap ones or even free ones would be appreciated!


----------



## greatview (Oct 3, 2009)

I've used Maxcut

It is free! Works really well for sheet goods.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I suggest the Cutlist add-on for SketchUp.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I use a free standalone cutlist program available at:

http://delphiforfun.org/programs/cutlist.htm

It is mainly for sheet goods, but will work with any size stock you enter. Does a pretty good job. Just one hint though. It will continue searching through many thousands of possibilities, even though it will find a usable one within seconds most of the time. So you just have to stop the search once it shows it has found a solution.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I am using the cutlist plugin for Sketchup as well. The only issue I've had with it so far is the program's assumption that the largest dimension is always the length of the component. Other than that it's been a great free bit of software.


----------

